# Manana SC



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

This is whats going out to the South Tomorrow-
OH yeah--it represents the fade to Black that the Soggy Bottom boys will be feeling when they fall to the ground

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHa


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

WOW a picture of nothing... figures that is what u have to give us lol I can not see anything in that pic so I will just figure nothing to see!


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Black.... wow..... a bunch of what? AIR?? haha


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

im gonna be honest....looks like tackle boxes to me... lol


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Is the dark a result of an incoming SC bomb? :biggrin:


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

Wait.... I see cigar boxes I think. And I think I spot three smokes on the right. Is that all you got??? Some empty boxes and THREE CIGARSS??!?!? BWHAHAHAH dont make me laugh!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

ctiicda said:


> WOW a picture of nothing... figures that is what u have to give us lol I can not see anything in that pic so I will just figure nothing to see!


:lol:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Underwater photography at night:lol:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I see boxes on the left and what I think to be a Cohiba and a few other smokes on the right!--BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHa


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

This is similiar to what you Can't see right off the bat like my fade to black bomb










Step back from the screen 
BAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## KaiSQ (Aug 4, 2008)

Is that a UFO?


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Ah $hit! A Civil War!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

I bet there is something to see... you just might wait a couple of days for it.


----------



## Snapperhead-cl (Jun 24, 2008)

Using my super turd detector....it is telling me that you are bluffing my man....ya got nothing.......nothing but a bunch of hot air.....Is the cost of electricity eating into your Cigar budget???? I have no clue why the dark pic.........Scared.....scared....that is the reason.....


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

*Ssssshhhhhhhh*

He's still sleepin'


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Snapperhead said:


> Using my super turd detector....it is telling me that you are bluffing my man....ya got nothing.......nothing but a bunch of hot air.....Is the cost of electricity eating into your Cigar budget???? I have no clue why the dark pic.........Scared.....scared....that is the reason.....


Run for cover. :biggrin:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

The south is gonna get hurt.. but I have a feeling the north will be the one hurting in the end.


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Get em' Harvey!!


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

*Smack...*

:biggrin:


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

AdReNaLiN jUnKeE said:


> im gonna be honest....looks like tackle boxes to me... lol


That's what it looks like to me:lol:. And a bunch of nothingness. With some black air thrown in for good measure.:biggrin:


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> This is similiar to what you Can't see right off the bat like my fade to black bomb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good one!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

BigJim said:


> :biggrin:


Wait a minute--Is that a 12 Banger????


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

I see black nothingness with a hint of tackle boxes on the left. Photoshopping to see better. anyone want a peek?


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

*WhooooHoooo*



tobacmon said:


> Wait a minute--Is that a 12 Banger????


Yeppers... 
Just lettin' NY know it takes deeds... not just the smack talkin' words.

:biggrin::huh_oh::brick:


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

I dont see anything. Now I am not involved in this war but I would not be afraid of this.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

what the he'll is that ?


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

way to go Harvey


----------

